# Wheelchair Spaces and Disabled Facilities



## pramzan (Jun 4, 2012)

80/23,045

http://fcparma.com/descrizione-stadio/?lang=it

Stadio Ennio Tardini, Parma


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers.



Stade de France (Paris) / 1,100 (1.38%)
Melbourne Cricket Ground (Melbourne) / 405 (0.41%)
Olympic Stadium London* / 394 (0.49%)
Jeonju World Cup Stadium (Jeonju) / 340 (0.78%)
Twickenham (London) / 336 (0.41%) 
Wembley	(London) / 310 (0.34%)	
Incheon Munhak Stadium (Incheon) / 306 (0.62%)	
Amercian Express Community Stadium (Brighton) / 258 (0.94%) 
Liberty Stadium (Swansea) / 252 (1.22%) 
Emirates Stadium (London) / 241 (0.40%)
Aviva Stadium (Dublin) / 233 (0.47%) 
Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane) / 228 (0.43%)	
Investors Group Field (Winnipeg) / 216 (0.65%)
Hampden Park (Glasgow) / 202 (0.39%)
St Mary's (Southampton) / 201 (0.61%)	
Stadium of Light (Sunderland) / 200 (0.41%)
Mbombela Stadium (Nelspruit) / 196 (0.48%) 
Etihad Stadium (Manchester) / 194 (0.40%) 
Seoul World Cup Stadium (Seoul) / 186 (0.27%)
Stade Velodrome (Marseille) / 185 (0.44%) 
San Siro (Milan) / 176 (0.22%) 
St James' Park (Newcastle) / 170 (0.32%) 
Stadium: MK (Milton Keynes) / 164 (0.75%) 
Bloomfield Road (Blackpool) / 160 (0.92%)	
Olimpico (Rome) / 160 (0.23%) 
Allianz Arena (Munich) / 159	(0.22%) 
Millennium Stadium (Cardiff) / 156 (0.22%) 
KC Stadium (Hull) / 150 (0.59%)	
AAMI Park (Melbourne) / 150 (0.50%)
Nissan Stadium (Yokohama) / 147 (0.21%)	
The Hawthorns (Birmingham) / 134 (0.50%)	
Celtic park (Glasgow) / 127 (0.21%) 
Murrayfield (Edinburgh) / 124 (0.18%)	
Cape Town Stadium (Cape Town) / 120 (0.19%)
Old Trafford (Manchester) / 120 (0.16%)
Cardiff City Stadium (Cardiff) / 117 (0.44%)	
The Boleyn Ground (London) / 111 (0.32%)	
Metalist Stadium (Kharkiv) / 110 (0.28%) 
Stamford Bridge (London) / 110 (0.26%) 
Commerzbank Arena (Frankfurt) / 108	(0.22%) 
Olympic Stadium Kiev / 105 (0.15%) 
Stadion Narodowy (Warsaw) / 104 (0.18%)	
The Valley (London) / 103 (0.38%) 
GelreDome (Arnhem) / 100 (0.40%) 
PGE Arena (Gdansk) / 100 (0.23%)	
Anfield (Liverpool) / 100 (0.22%)	
Donbass Arena (Donetsk) / 100 (0.19%)
Goodison Park (Liverpool) / 98 (0.28%) 
Stadion Miejski Wrocław / 95 (0.22%)
Tivoli (Aachen) / 90 (0.27%)
Hillsborough (Sheffield) / 88 (0.22%)
Türk Telekom Arena (Istanbul) / 88 (0.17%)	
Carrow Road (Norwich) / 86 (0.32%)
White Hart Lane (London) / 86 (0.24%) 
Villa Park	(Birmingham) / 83 (0.19%)	
Stadio Ennio Tardini (Parma) / 80 (0.35%)
Madejski Stadium (Reading) / 80 (0.33%)
Molineux (Wolverhampton) / 80 (0.25%) 
Stade Geoffroy Guichard (Saint-Étienne) / 80 (0.30%)
Rewirpowerstadion (Bochum) / 80 (0.27%) 
Ibrox Stadium (Glasgow) / 77 (0.15%) 
Signal Iduna Park (Dortmund) / 72 (0.09%)	
Central Stadium Ekaterinburg / 68 (0.25%)
Priestfield (Gillingham) / 67 (0.58%) 
Tannadice Stadium (Dundee) / 66 (0.46%) 
Broadwood Stadium (Clyde) / 58 (0.72%)
Hong Kong Stadium (Wan Chai) / 57 (0.14%)	
Glücksgas Stadium (Dresden) / 56 (0.17%) 
Easter Road Stadium (Edinburgh) / 55 (0.27%) 
Arena Lviv (Lviv) / 54 (0.16%) 
AFAS Stadion (Alkmaar) / 50 (0.29%) 
Riverside Stadium (Middlesbrough) / 50 (0.14%) 
Stadion Miejski Poznan / 50 (0.12%) 
Estádio José Alvalade (Lisbon) / 50 (0.10%)	
Olympic Stadium Berlin / 50 (0.07%) 
Vicarage Road (Watford) / 48 (0.28%) 
Racecourse Ground (Wrexham) / 45 (0.30%)	
Stadion Galgenwaard (Utrecht) / 45 (0.18%)	
Bay Arena (Leverkusen) / 40 (0.13%) 
Abbey Stadium (Cambridge) / 35 (0.36%)	
Bursa Ataturk Stadium (Bursa) / 30 (0.12%)
Loftus Road (London) / 27 (0.15%) 
Trolli Arena (Ronhof) / 25 (0.16%) 
Kingfield Stadium (Woking) / 16 (0.27%)
Memorial Stadium (Bristol) / 16 (0.13%)
Broadhill Way (Stevenage) / 12 (0.18%) 
Don Valley Stadium (Sheffield) / 12 (0.05%)	
London Road (Peterborough) / 10 (0.07%)
Stonebridge Road (Northfleet) / 6 (0.12%)	

*394 for the Olympics, 568 during the Paralympics.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Amsterdam Arena
145 on 53.052 = 0,27%

2 places.
1. 80 on a specially constructed platform behind goal north. 









2. 65 in totall between the highest row of seats on ring 1 behind each goal. 

Source (in Dutch).
http://www.ajax.nl/Sitewide-Tabs/Foundation/Mindervalide-supporters.htm


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Gutex said:


> The new remodeled Mineirão has 622 seats (1% of total capacity) special for handicapped, wheelchair and *obese.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:applause:

I will send a mail to Ryanair president O'Leary with the obese chair picture. :lol:

Do they still pay the same price ?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> I will send a mail to Ryanair president O'Leary with the obese chair picture. :lol:
> 
> Do they still pay the same price ?


I assume they do, otherwise the obese people can claim it's discrimination.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

^^Exactly! I'm not sure but I refuse to believe that they pay more for those seats. At least I never saw ''special'' prices being charged on match days.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Brentford's new 20,000 capacity stadium will have 150 to start with, but with the ability to add an extra 21 spaces if required.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, ive added some more too 

Wigan's website isn't very clear. It says:
"Seating Capacity:
Boston (East) Stand - 8206 seats and 24 disabled spaces 
Springfield (West) Stand - 6072 seats and 24 disabled spaces 
South Stand - 5378 seats and 21 disabled spaces 
North Stand - 5392 seats and 21 disabled spaces 

In addition:
16 trackside disabled spaces are available in the Springfield Stand 
Disabled Toilets and access ramps in all stands "

"There are 276 disabled spaces within the DW Stadium. All disabled seating has lift or wheel chair access ramps. There are also facilities for the partially sighted and blind."

Does that mean there are 276 wheelchair spaces or 106 wheelchair spaces? I'm going to put down 106 I think.



Stade de France (Paris) / 1,100 (1.38%)
Melbourne Cricket Ground (Melbourne) / 405 (0.41%)
Olympic Stadium London* / 394 (0.49%)
Jeonju World Cup Stadium (Jeonju) / 340 (0.78%)
Twickenham (London) / 336 (0.41%)	
Estadio Castelao (Fortaleza) / 335 (0.53%)
Wembley	(London) / 310 (0.34%)	
Incheon Munhak Stadium (Incheon) / 306 (0.62%)	
Amercian Express Community Stadium (Brighton) / 258 (0.94%)	
Liberty Stadium (Swansea) / 252 (1.22%) 
Emirates Stadium (London) / 241 (0.40%)
Aviva Stadium (Dublin) / 233 (0.47%) 
Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane) / 228 (0.43%)	
Investors Group Field (Winnipeg) / 216 (0.65%)
Hampden Park (Glasgow) / 202 (0.39%)
St Mary's (Southampton) / 201 (0.61%)	
Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium (Port Elizabeth) / 200 (0.48%)
Stadium of Light (Sunderland) / 200 (0.41%)
Mbombela Stadium (Nelspruit) / 196 (0.48%) 
Etihad Stadium (Manchester) / 194 (0.40%) 
FNB Stadium (Johannesburg) / 190 (0.21%)
Seoul World Cup Stadium (Seoul) / 186 (0.27%)
Stade Velodrome (Marseille) / 185 (0.44%)
Moses Mabhida Stadium (Durban) / 180 (0.30%) 
San Siro (Milan) / 176 (0.22%) 
St James' Park (Newcastle) / 170 (0.32%) 
Stadium: MK (Milton Keynes) / 164 (0.75%) 
Bloomfield Road (Blackpool) / 160 (0.92%)	
Olimpico (Rome) / 160 (0.23%) 
Allianz Arena (Munich) / 159	(0.22%)
Estadio Nacional (Brasilia) / 156 (0.22%) 
Millennium Stadium (Cardiff) / 156 (0.22%)
New Brentford Stadium (London) / 150 (0.75%) 
KC Stadium (Hull) / 150 (0.59%)	
AAMI Park (Melbourne) / 150 (0.50%)
Mercedes-Benz Arena (Stuttgart) / 150 (0.25%)
Nissan Stadium (Yokohama) / 147 (0.21%)
Amsterdam Arena (Amsterdam) / 145 (0.27%)	
The Hawthorns (Birmingham) / 134 (0.50%)
Kassam Stadium (Oxford) / 132 (1.06%)
Keepmoat Stadium (Doncaster) / 132 (0.87%)	
Celtic Park (Glasgow) / 127 (0.21%) 
Murrayfield (Edinburgh) / 124 (0.18%)	
Cape Town Stadium (Cape Town) / 120 (0.19%)
Old Trafford (Manchester) / 120 (0.16%)
Cardiff City Stadium (Cardiff) / 117 (0.44%)	
The Boleyn Ground (London) / 111 (0.32%)	
Metalist Stadium (Kharkiv) / 110 (0.28%) 
Stamford Bridge (London) / 110 (0.26%) 
Commerzbank Arena (Frankfurt) / 108	(0.22%) 
DW Stadium (Wigan) / 106 (0.42%)
Olympic Stadium Kiev / 105 (0.15%) 
Stadion Narodowy (Warsaw) / 104 (0.18%)	
The Valley (London) / 103 (0.38%)
Tynecastle (Edinburgh) / 100 (0.56%)
Welford Road (Leicester) / 100 (0.42%) 
GelreDome (Arnhem) / 100 (0.40%)
Weserstadion (Bremen) / 100 (0.24%) 
PGE Arena (Gdansk) / 100 (0.23%)	
Anfield (Liverpool) / 100 (0.22%)
Donbass Arena (Donetsk) / 100 (0.19%)
Imtech Arena (Hamburg) / 100 (0.18%)	
Goodison Park (Liverpool) / 98 (0.28%) 
Stadion Miejski Wrocław / 95 (0.22%)
Tivoli (Aachen) / 90 (0.27%)
Hillsborough (Sheffield) / 88 (0.22%)
Türk Telekom Arena (Istanbul) / 88 (0.17%)	
Carrow Road (Norwich) / 86 (0.32%)
White Hart Lane (London) / 86 (0.24%) 
Villa Park	(Birmingham) / 83 (0.19%)	
Stadio Ennio Tardini (Parma) / 80 (0.35%)
Madejski Stadium (Reading) / 80 (0.33%)
Molineux (Wolverhampton) / 80 (0.25%) 
Stade Geoffroy Guichard (Saint-Étienne) / 80 (0.30%)
Rewirpowerstadion (Bochum) / 80 (0.27%) 
Ibrox Stadium (Glasgow) / 77 (0.15%) 
Signal Iduna Park (Dortmund) / 72 (0.09%)	
Central Stadium Ekaterinburg / 68 (0.25%)
Priestfield (Gillingham) / 67 (0.58%) 
Tannadice Stadium (Dundee) / 66 (0.46%)
Euroborg (Groningen) / 62 (0.28%)
Matchroom Stadium (London) / 61 (0.66%)
Adams Park (High Wycombe) / 60 (0.60%) 
Broadwood Stadium (Clyde) / 58 (0.72%)
Hong Kong Stadium (Wan Chai) / 57 (0.14%)	
Glücksgas Stadium (Dresden) / 56 (0.17%) 
Easter Road Stadium (Edinburgh) / 55 (0.27%) 
Arena Lviv (Lviv) / 54 (0.16%) 
AFAS Stadion (Alkmaar) / 50 (0.29%) 
Riverside Stadium (Middlesbrough) / 50 (0.14%) 
Stadion Miejski Poznan / 50 (0.12%) 
Estádio José Alvalade (Lisbon) / 50 (0.10%)	
Olympic Stadium Berlin / 50 (0.07%) 
Vicarage Road (Watford) / 48 (0.28%) 
Racecourse Ground (Wrexham) / 45 (0.30%)	
Stadion Galgenwaard (Utrecht) / 45 (0.18%)	
Bay Arena (Leverkusen) / 40 (0.13%) 
Abbey Stadium (Cambridge) / 35 (0.36%)
Parc y Scarlets (Llanelli) / 32 (0.22%)	
Bursa Ataturk Stadium (Bursa) / 30 (0.12%)
Loftus Road (London) / 27 (0.15%) 
Trolli Arena (Ronhof) / 25 (0.16%)
Ravenhill (Belfast) / 20 (0.16%) 
Kingfield Stadium (Woking) / 16 (0.27%)
Memorial Stadium (Bristol) / 16 (0.13%)
Broadhill Way (Stevenage) / 12 (0.18%) 
Don Valley Stadium (Sheffield) / 12 (0.05%)	
London Road (Peterborough) / 10 (0.07%)
Stonebridge Road (Northfleet) / 6 (0.12%)	
Liberty Way (Nuneaton) / 5 (0.10%)	

*394 for the Olympics, 568 during the Paralympics.


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a great thread so thanks for all the figures.

I have a question. From what I've seen and read these wheelchair seating provisions are mostly situated either behind or adjacent to the goals. Surely that does not constitute a decent view. Disabled seating does not seem to be readily available say on the half way line where the view, and corporate seating areas, are much better.

What are your thoughts on this observation.

Would love to see more pictures of wheelchair seating areas for comparison.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

London Olympic Stadium in legacy mode will be the following:

Football mode = 253










Athletics mode = 468


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

DisabledSaint said:


> This is a great thread so thanks for all the figures.
> 
> I have a question. From what I've seen and read these wheelchair seating provisions are mostly situated either behind or adjacent to the goals. Surely that does not constitute a decent view. Disabled seating does not seem to be readily available say on the half way line where the view, and corporate seating areas, are much better.
> 
> ...


Well ive added a few random pictures of wheelchair spaces so you can compare their positions. One thing id say is that modern stadia often have them at the back of tiers whilst older stadia have them at the front. Newer stadiums do try to give disabled fans a decent choice of positions. But at older ones that is not the case, and I don't know why but wheelchairs often do end up behind a goal.









Stadion Narodowy (Warsaw) / 104 (0.18%)

Not sure if its all the way round, but they have wheelchair spaces at the back of the lower tier.









Emirates Stadium (London) / 241 (0.40%)

Arsenal seem to offer a decent range of positions, on all 3 tiers. But I think most are still in the corners, rather than sides or ends.









Old Trafford (Manchester) / 120 (0.16%)

All the home wheelchair positions are "located on the south east corner". Lower tier, low down.









Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadium. Number of wheelchair positions: Unknown.

Disabled fans here get a brilliant view.









Etihad Stadium (Manchester) / 194 (0.40%)

A wide range of wheelchair positions. This picture is of spaces at the back of the lower tier, but I think you could sit high or low, at the iside or end, which is good I guess. 
















Friends Arena / 50 (0.10%) 

"The stadium has 50 spaces for wheelchair users, and these can be found on the first [level] at both the long and short sides of the stadium. The stadium has incorporated flexible seating, meaning that more wheelchair spaces can be sold upon request."









Wembley (London) / 310 (0.34%) 

Lots of positions available all over the stadium.









PGE Arena (Gdańsk) / 50 (0.11%)

Positions are in the lower tier corners near the back.









Millennium Stadium (Cardiff) / 156 (0.22%)

Positions are on 2 levels, but only at the ends or corners.









Matchroom Stadium (London) / 61 (0.66%)

Positions at end and side, but only at pitch level.









Goodison Park (Liverpool) / 98 (0.28%) 

Positions in all 4 sides, but most are at pitch level.









Villa Park (Birmingham) / 83 (0.19%)

There are 75 spaces for home-supporting wheelchair users situated an elevated position in the Trinity Road Stand.









Amsterdam Arena (Amsterdam) / 145 (0.27%) 

Most of the wheelchair spaces are at pitch level behind the goal. There are some others on level one and level 2, but only at the ends, none in the sides or corners.









Anfield (Liverpool) / 100 (0.22%)

There are 92 spaces for home-supporting wheelchair users located in the Paddock Enclosure. All are at pitch level.


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks for your quick reply.

It seems to me that wheelchair users cause a problem to clubs. They always have to have an enabler with them so, in effect, the wheelchair user is charged half price for 2 spaces for a season ticket. The clubs then have to 'manage' the user by putting them somewhere which is where behind goals and adjacent to goals comes in. They are cheaper areas of the ground. If the clubs were to place wheelchair users in upper tiers they would be in premium seating areas, areas where clubs can charge the full price for a single ticket and that is not going to happen. Why charge half price for 2, possibly 3, spaces when you can charge full price for one seat? It's simple economics.

The other problem is that wheelchair users, with the advent of these large motorised wheelchairs (some might say armchairs) who are placed at pitch level with their enablers can often restrict the views of others sat behind them. The enabler rarely gets to see the game due to being sat behind the wheelchair user.

I believe I'm right in saying that the Premier League believe that the enabler is there purely to enable the wheelchair user to take in the match and clubs in the UK are also taking this stance. They have no other rights such as having a decent matchday experience or indeed a decent view of the game.

Thanks for the pics but is it possible to see them in jpeg form as it would make it easier to blow them up.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with that. They want to put disabled fans in cheaper areas because they only charge a small amount for them and their helper. And if you see in this picture of wigans DW stadium:








The wheelchair spaces are the bits halfway up the stand at the sides. They have their own entrance and everything, and they take up quite a few potential seats. As a result, they put them at the edges so they aren't in the best positions.

Especially in the older stadiums, it is often difficult to fit them in, and 50 years ago fans in wheelchairs weren't really cared about so facilities for them were poor and haven't been improved much. The upper tiers in stadiums old and new are often only accessible by stairs so wheelchair positions are in the lower tier, but at old grounds like Goodison park and anfield, everywhere is only accessible by stairs so wheelchairs have to go at pitch level.

Stadiums like the Emirates or the new MK dons stadium have their lower tiers dug into the ground, so putting them at the top of the lower tier is a simple solution.

As far as I can tell, you are completely right about the helpers who are often admitted free with the wheelchair user. And to a degree I think that's fair enough. At modern stadia, helpers usually have just as good a view as the person in a wheelchair, but sometimes they are situated behind them or in a rubbish position, because supposedly they are only there to assist the person in a wheelchair.

Most of the pictures I got from this website, if you click on them you can see a bigger version:
http://www.cafefootball.eu/nl/clubs/stade-de-france


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

I was interested to hear that Manchester United only have a given amount of wheelchair spaces and do not sell them to season ticket holders. They are, apparently, issued through a ballot system from a 'waiting list' meaning a wheelchair user has to be ready, at every home game, for an immediate call up if offered the space for that particular game. With over 76 thousand seats available, I think this is a terrible practice and hope it never catches on at other clubs!

I can't see another way, apart from offering a link, to getting a picture on the thread - is there another way?


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a lot of truth in what you say. One thing I would question is whether it is right, to exclude the enablers right to a decent view.


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

I keep getting an error message whilst trying to post in this thread. Forbidden words or URLS which is ridiculous as there are no URLS and the only forbidden word might be ??


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha ha!! Found the forbidden word!!! It's 5 letters, starts with F and ends in E and means gratis


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

To post a picture you put







after the link. To get the 'link', right click a photo and go to properties. The URL is what you want.


----------



## DisabledSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> To post a picture you put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hii there - thanks but is that for web based pictures only or pictures also on my hard drive?

BTW, that 'forbidden' word is actually 4 letters long!! It stressed me out trying to find it


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

DisabledSaint said:


> Hii there - thanks but is that for web based pictures only or pictures also on my hard drive?
> 
> BTW, that 'forbidden' word is actually 4 letters long!! It stressed me out trying to find it


I cant find that, I didn't even realise there were banned worlds on this forum :lol:

That's only web based pictures I think. To get one from your computer to the forum go to www.tinypic.com or another image hosting website, and copy the img code.


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*Grêmio Arena*
*270 places - 0,5% of capacity*


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

List has been updated 


Stade de France (Paris) / 1,100 (1.38%)
Melbourne Cricket Ground (Melbourne) / 405 (0.41%)
Olympic Stadium London* / 468 (0.87%)
Jeonju World Cup Stadium (Jeonju) / 340 (0.78%)
Twickenham (London) / 336 (0.41%)	
Estadio Castelao (Fortaleza) / 335 (0.53%)
Wembley	(London) / 310 (0.34%)	
Incheon Munhak Stadium (Incheon) / 306 (0.62%)
Grêmio Arena (Porto Alegre) / 270 (0.45%)	
Amercian Express Community Stadium (Brighton) / 258 (0.94%)	
Liberty Stadium (Swansea) / 252 (1.22%) 
Emirates Stadium (London) / 241 (0.40%)
Aviva Stadium (Dublin) / 233 (0.47%) 
Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane) / 228 (0.43%)	
Investors Group Field (Winnipeg) / 216 (0.65%)
Hampden Park (Glasgow) / 202 (0.39%)
St Mary's (Southampton) / 201 (0.61%)	
Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium (Port Elizabeth) / 200 (0.48%)
Stadium of Light (Sunderland) / 200 (0.41%)
Mbombela Stadium (Nelspruit) / 196 (0.48%) 
Etihad Stadium (Manchester) / 194 (0.40%) 
FNB Stadium (Johannesburg) / 190 (0.21%)
Seoul World Cup Stadium (Seoul) / 186 (0.27%)
Stade Velodrome (Marseille) / 185 (0.44%)
Moses Mabhida Stadium (Durban) / 180 (0.30%)	
San Siro (Milan) / 176 (0.22%) 
St James' Park (Newcastle) / 170 (0.32%) 
Stadium: MK (Milton Keynes) / 164 (0.75%) 
Bloomfield Road (Blackpool) / 160 (0.92%) 
Olimpico (Rome) / 160 (0.23%) 
Allianz Arena (Munich) / 159	(0.22%)
Estadio Nacional (Brasilia) / 156 (0.22%) 
Millennium Stadium (Cardiff) / 156 (0.22%)
New Brentford Stadium (London) / 150 (0.75%)	
AAMI Park (Melbourne) / 150 (0.50%)
Mercedes-Benz Arena (Stuttgart) / 150 (0.25%)
Nissan Stadium (Yokohama) / 147 (0.21%)
Amsterdam Arena (Amsterdam) / 145 (0.27%)	
The Hawthorns (Birmingham) / 134 (0.50%)
Kassam Stadium (Oxford) / 132 (1.06%)
Keepmoat Stadium (Doncaster) / 132 (0.87%)
KC Stadium (Hull) / 131 (0.52%) 
Celtic Park (Glasgow) / 127 (0.21%) 
Murrayfield (Edinburgh) / 124 (0.18%)	
Cape Town Stadium (Cape Town) / 120 (0.19%)
Old Trafford (Manchester) / 120 (0.16%)
Cardiff City Stadium (Cardiff) / 117 (0.44%)
Brittania Stadium (Stoke on Trent) / 116 (0.42%)
The Boleyn Ground (London) / 111 (0.32%)	
Metalist Stadium (Kharkiv) / 110 (0.28%) 
Stamford Bridge (London) / 110 (0.26%) 
Commerzbank Arena (Frankfurt) / 108	(0.22%) 
DW Stadium (Wigan) / 106 (0.42%)
Olympic Stadium Kiev / 105 (0.15%) 
Stadion Narodowy (Warsaw) / 104 (0.18%)	
The Valley (London) / 103 (0.38%)
Tynecastle (Edinburgh) / 100 (0.56%)
Welford Road (Leicester) / 100 (0.42%) 
GelreDome (Arnhem) / 100 (0.40%)
Weserstadion (Bremen) / 100 (0.24%) 
Anfield (Liverpool) / 100 (0.22%)
Donbass Arena (Donetsk) / 100 (0.19%)
Imtech Arena (Hamburg) / 100 (0.18%)	
Goodison Park (Liverpool) / 98 (0.28%) 
Stadion Miejski Wrocław / 95 (0.22%)
Tivoli (Aachen) / 90 (0.27%)
Hillsborough (Sheffield) / 88 (0.22%)
Türk Telekom Arena (Istanbul) / 88 (0.17%)	
Carrow Road (Norwich) / 86 (0.32%)
White Hart Lane (London) / 86 (0.24%) 
Villa Park	(Birmingham) / 83 (0.19%)	
Stadio Ennio Tardini (Parma) / 80 (0.35%)
Madejski Stadium (Reading) / 80 (0.33%)
Molineux (Wolverhampton) / 80 (0.25%) 
Stade Geoffroy Guichard (Saint-Étienne) / 80 (0.30%)
Rewirpowerstadion (Bochum) / 80 (0.27%)
Welford Road (Leicester) / 79 (0.33%)	
Ibrox Stadium (Glasgow) / 77 (0.15%) 
Signal Iduna Park (Dortmund) / 72 (0.09%)	
Central Stadium Ekaterinburg / 68 (0.25%)
Priestfield (Gillingham) / 67 (0.58%) 
Tannadice Stadium (Dundee) / 66 (0.46%)
Selhurst Park (London) / 62 (0.24%)
Euroborg (Groningen) / 62 (0.28%)
Matchroom Stadium (London) / 61 (0.66%)
Adams Park (High Wycombe) / 60 (0.60%)	
Broadwood Stadium (Clyde) / 58 (0.72%)
Hong Kong Stadium (Wan Chai) / 57 (0.14%)	
Glücksgas Stadium (Dresden) / 56 (0.17%)	
Easter Road Stadium (Edinburgh) / 55 (0.27%) 
Arena Lviv (Lviv) / 54 (0.16%) 
AFAS Stadion (Alkmaar) / 50 (0.29%) 
Riverside Stadium (Middlesbrough) / 50 (0.14%) 
Stadion Miejski Poznan / 50 (0.12%)
PGE Arena (Gdańsk) / 50 (0.11%)
Friends Arena (Solna) / 50 (0.10%) 
Estádio José Alvalade (Lisbon) / 50 (0.10%)	
Olympic Stadium Berlin / 50 (0.07%) 
Vicarage Road (Watford) / 48 (0.28%) 
Racecourse Ground (Wrexham) / 45 (0.30%)	
Stadion Galgenwaard (Utrecht) / 45 (0.18%)
Craven Cottage (London) / 43 (0.17%)
Bay Arena (Leverkusen) / 40 (0.13%) 
Abbey Stadium (Cambridge) / 35 (0.36%)
Parc y Scarlets (Llanelli) / 32 (0.22%)	
Bursa Ataturk Stadium (Bursa) / 30 (0.12%)
Loftus Road (London) / 27 (0.15%) 
Trolli Arena (Ronhof) / 25 (0.16%)
Ravenhill (Belfast) / 20 (0.16%) 
Kingfield Stadium (Woking) / 16 (0.27%)
Memorial Stadium (Bristol) / 16 (0.13%)
Broadhill Way (Stevenage) / 12 (0.18%) 
Don Valley Stadium (Sheffield) / 12 (0.05%)	
London Road (Peterborough) / 10 (0.07%)
Stonebridge Road (Northfleet) / 6 (0.12%)	
Liberty Way (Nuneaton) / 5 (0.10%)	

*In Athletics Legacy mode. In Football legacy mode it has 253 (0.47%)

Edit: Adding some more


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

^^
The actually capacity of the Grêmio Arena is 55.600, not 60.000, therefore the percentage correct is 0,48%! ;D


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

In The End said:


> ^^
> The actually capacity of the Grêmio Arena is 55.600, not 60.000, therefore the percentage correct is 0,48%! ;D


My excel calculation worked it out as 0.45, I cant remember what capacity I put in, but ill leave it for now. According to wiki that capacity is 60k.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

are there any numbers for US stadiums? I know the ADA requires at least 1% of the seating be wheel chair accessible, but can never find numbers.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

only one I could find is Angels Stadium



> Over 500 wheelchair, semi-ambulatory, and companion tickets are available throughout the ballpark


http://losangeles.angels.mlb.com/ana/ticketing/accessible_seating.jsp


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

> Soldier Field will maintain the capacity to accommodate 289 wheelchair accessible seats and 289 companion seats. These 578 seats will be known as the "Available Accessible Seats."


http://www.chicagobears.com/tickets-and-stadium/accessible-seating-policy.html


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

rantanamo said:


> are there any numbers for US stadiums? I know the ADA requires at least 1% of the seating be wheel chair accessible, but can never find numbers.


Ive looked for the numbers of wheelchair spaces at American stadiums before, and struggled. If you can find any more for me, ill put them in 

The angels one is no good for 2 reasons, I cant put 'over 500' in my list, and that's the total number of disabled seats including easy access seats and wider seats and stuff. This is for just wheelchair spaces.

I will add 289 to my next list though. Thanks


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

> Raymond James has more than 10 times as many wheelchair spaces as Houlihan's Stadium, 712 in all


http://www.sptimes.com/Sports/RJS/91898/Access_for_disabled_i.html


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Yankee Stadium



> The stadium includes 506 wheelchair spaces, 530 companion seats next to those spaces and 490 aisle transfer seats, which are seats with removal armrests to ease the moving in and out of a wheelchair.


http://therealdeal.com/blog/2009/04/14/new-yankee-stadium-deemed-accessible/


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Gillette Stadium



> The facility, which is also used for concerts, is handicapped accessible and offers 680 wheelchair spaces with companion chairs on all levels and at all price points.


http://www.buyselltix.com/nfl/stadium/patriotsStadium.php


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Liberty Bowl



> In November 2012, it was revealed that on top of wheelchair-friendly upgrades, the city plans to add 282 wheelchair spaces and 282 companion seats.


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2013/jan/08/memphis-liberty-bowl-to-get-12-million-in/


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

what do you think about this design???
this was for my thesis project last year:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Looks fine. As long as the seats are 0.5m wide and the wheelchair spaces are at least 0.9m wide.



Stade de France (Paris) / 1,100 (1.38%)
Raymond James Stadium (Tampa) / 712 (1.08%)
Gillette Stadium (Foxborough) / 680 (0.99%)
Yankee Stadium (New York City) / 506 (0.98%)
Melbourne Cricket Ground (Melbourne) / 405 (0.41%)
Olympic Stadium London* / 468 (0.87%)
Jeonju World Cup Stadium (Jeonju) / 340 (0.78%)
Twickenham (London) / 336 (0.41%)	
Estadio Castelao (Fortaleza) / 335 (0.53%)
Wembley	(London) / 310 (0.34%)	
Incheon Munhak Stadium (Incheon) / 306 (0.62%)
Liberty Bowl (Memphis) / 282 (0.47%)
Grêmio Arena (Porto Alegre) / 270 (0.45%)	
Amercian Express Community Stadium (Brighton) / 258 (0.94%)	
Liberty Stadium (Swansea) / 252 (1.22%) 
Emirates Stadium (London) / 241 (0.40%)
Aviva Stadium (Dublin) / 233 (0.47%) 
Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane) / 228 (0.43%)	
Investors Group Field (Winnipeg) / 216 (0.65%)
Hampden Park (Glasgow) / 202 (0.39%)
St Mary's (Southampton) / 201 (0.61%)	
Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium (Port Elizabeth) / 200 (0.48%)
Stadium of Light (Sunderland) / 200 (0.41%)
Mbombela Stadium (Nelspruit) / 196 (0.48%) 
Etihad Stadium (Manchester) / 194 (0.40%) 
FNB Stadium (Johannesburg) / 190 (0.21%)
Seoul World Cup Stadium (Seoul) / 186 (0.27%)
Stade Velodrome (Marseille) / 185 (0.44%)
Moses Mabhida Stadium (Durban) / 180 (0.30%)	
San Siro (Milan) / 176 (0.22%) 
St James' Park (Newcastle) / 170 (0.32%) 
Stadium: MK (Milton Keynes) / 164 (0.75%) 
Bloomfield Road (Blackpool) / 160 (0.92%) 
Olimpico (Rome) / 160 (0.23%) 
Allianz Arena (Munich) / 159	(0.22%)
Estadio Nacional (Brasilia) / 156 (0.22%) 
Millennium Stadium (Cardiff) / 156 (0.22%)
New Brentford Stadium (London) / 150 (0.75%)	
AAMI Park (Melbourne) / 150 (0.50%)
Mercedes-Benz Arena (Stuttgart) / 150 (0.25%)
Nissan Stadium (Yokohama) / 147 (0.21%)
Amsterdam Arena (Amsterdam) / 145 (0.27%)	
The Hawthorns (Birmingham) / 134 (0.50%)
Kassam Stadium (Oxford) / 132 (1.06%)
Keepmoat Stadium (Doncaster) / 132 (0.87%)
KC Stadium (Hull) / 131 (0.52%) 
Celtic Park (Glasgow) / 127 (0.21%) 
Murrayfield (Edinburgh) / 124 (0.18%)	
Cape Town Stadium (Cape Town) / 120 (0.19%)
Old Trafford (Manchester) / 120 (0.16%)
Cardiff City Stadium (Cardiff) / 117 (0.44%)
Brittania Stadium (Stoke on Trent) / 116 (0.42%)
The Boleyn Ground (London) / 111 (0.32%)	
Metalist Stadium (Kharkiv) / 110 (0.28%) 
Stamford Bridge (London) / 110 (0.26%)
Home Park (Plymouth) / 108 (0.66%) 
Commerzbank Arena (Frankfurt) / 108	(0.22%) 
DW Stadium (Wigan) / 106 (0.42%)
Olympic Stadium Kiev / 105 (0.15%) 
Stadion Narodowy (Warsaw) / 104 (0.18%)	
The Valley (London) / 103 (0.38%)
Tynecastle (Edinburgh) / 100 (0.56%)
Welford Road (Leicester) / 100 (0.42%) 
GelreDome (Arnhem) / 100 (0.40%)
Weserstadion (Bremen) / 100 (0.24%) 
Anfield (Liverpool) / 100 (0.22%)
Donbass Arena (Donetsk) / 100 (0.19%)
Imtech Arena (Hamburg) / 100 (0.18%)	
Goodison Park (Liverpool) / 98 (0.28%)
The Den (London) / 95 (0.45%)	
Stadion Miejski Wrocław / 95 (0.22%)
Tivoli (Aachen) / 90 (0.27%)
Hillsborough (Sheffield) / 88 (0.22%)
Türk Telekom Arena (Istanbul) / 88 (0.17%)	
Carrow Road (Norwich) / 86 (0.32%)
White Hart Lane (London) / 86 (0.24%)	
Pepsi Arena (Warsaw) / 83 (0.27%)	
Villa Park	(Birmingham) / 83 (0.19%)	
Stadio Ennio Tardini (Parma) / 80 (0.35%)
Madejski Stadium (Reading) / 80 (0.33%)
Molineux (Wolverhampton) / 80 (0.25%) 
Stade Geoffroy Guichard (Saint-Étienne) / 80 (0.30%)
Rewirpowerstadion (Bochum) / 80 (0.27%)
Welford Road (Leicester) / 79 (0.33%)	
Ibrox Stadium (Glasgow) / 77 (0.15%) 
Signal Iduna Park (Dortmund) / 72 (0.09%)	
Central Stadium Ekaterinburg / 68 (0.25%)
Priestfield (Gillingham) / 67 (0.58%) 
Tannadice Stadium (Dundee) / 66 (0.46%)
Selhurst Park (London) / 62 (0.24%)
Euroborg (Groningen) / 62 (0.28%)
Matchroom Stadium (London) / 61 (0.66%)
Adams Park (High Wycombe) / 60 (0.60%)	
Broadwood Stadium (Clyde) / 58 (0.72%)
Hong Kong Stadium (Wan Chai) / 57 (0.14%)
Cristal Arena (Genk) / (0.22%)	
Glücksgas Stadium (Dresden) / 56 (0.17%)	
Easter Road Stadium (Edinburgh) / 55 (0.27%) 
Arena Lviv (Lviv) / 54 (0.16%) 
AFAS Stadion (Alkmaar) / 50 (0.29%) 
Riverside Stadium (Middlesbrough) / 50 (0.14%) 
Stadion Miejski Poznan / 50 (0.12%)
PGE Arena (Gdańsk) / 50 (0.11%)
Friends Arena (Solna) / 50 (0.10%) 
Estádio José Alvalade (Lisbon) / 50 (0.10%)	
Olympic Stadium Berlin / 50 (0.07%) 
Vicarage Road (Watford) / 48 (0.28%) 
Racecourse Ground (Wrexham) / 45 (0.30%)	
Stadion Galgenwaard (Utrecht) / 45 (0.18%)
Craven Cottage (London) / 43 (0.17%)
Bay Arena (Leverkusen) / 40 (0.13%) 
Abbey Stadium (Cambridge) / 35 (0.36%)
Kenilworth Road (Luton) / 35 (0.34%)
St James' Park (Exeter) / 34 (0.39%)
Deva Stadium (Chester) / 32 (0.53%)
Spotland (Rochdale) / 32 (0.31%)
Parc y Scarlets (Llanelli) / 32 (0.22%)	
Bursa Ataturk Stadium (Bursa) / 30 (0.12%)
Broadfield Stadium (Crawley) / 27 (0.45%)
Loftus Road (London) / 27 (0.15%) 
Trolli Arena (Ronhof) / 25 (0.16%)
Roots Hall (Southend) / 24 (0.20%)
Ravenhill (Belfast) / 20 (0.16%)	
Glanford Park (Scunthorpe) / 18 (0.20%)
Kingsmeadow (Kingston upon Thames) / 16 (0.33%)
Kingfield Stadium (Woking) / 16 (0.27%)
Memorial Stadium (Bristol) / 16 (0.13%)
Broadhill Way (Stevenage) / 12 (0.18%) 
Don Valley Stadium (Sheffield) / 12 (0.05%)
London Road (Peterborough) / 10 (0.07%)
Stonebridge Road (Northfleet) / 6 (0.12%)	
Liberty Way (Nuneaton) / 5 (0.10%)	

*In Athletics Legacy mode. In Football legacy mode it has 253 (0.47%)

Cheers Rantanamo.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Wheelchair Spaces at Castelão - Fortaleza. 335 in total I think.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Etihad Stadium (Manchester) info:


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

http://stadiumdb.com/news/2014/04/england_premier_league_stadiums_not_fit_for_disabled_fans


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Jan Breydelstadion (Brugge/Bruges, Belgium) has 70 or 0.24%.


----------

